# Dry dark spots on my bottom lip. Nothing covers, I've tried everything.



## Chicutie (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm nc45 tone with red pigment lips however my bottom lips suffers badly from dark spots. I've tried Mac lip erase in dim but that works and looks like a concealer once I apply lipstick or gloss. Lip liners cover how wont last due to my dry lip condition. I NEED HELP SUGGESTIONS PLEASE.   I've also tried treating with just Vaseline. Hot spell Mac gloss , viva glam II , photo lip stick u name it I e tried it. Even tried lightness ambi, coco butter, I've even did a lactic acid peel and nothing works so now I'm just trying to embrace them with lipstick and gloss


----------



## carbonlover (Apr 26, 2013)

I too have had that problem and I believe mine was caused by expired lip gloss. I would say to buy a new lip treatment and only use that until it clears up (a couple of weeks). It that does it, now you have to figure out which lip product is causing the problem.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Check out some ways to get rid of dark spots. http://www.md-health.com/Black-Spots-On-Lips.html


----------

